# How have you changed?



## Scoob (17/9/17)

I started this vaping journey of mine a couple years back, only vaping milky creamy desserts, I kept at it, till basically April this year, only vaping desert, there wasn't many fruits that made it longer than 5ml with me. 

Then suddenly, without warning, I started really itching for a menthol. Ever since, I've been basically vaping menthol and ice straight. I don't think it will change either, at least not anytime soon. 

Anybody else COMPLETELY changed their daily from one profile to a total opposite? 

Would love to hear if I'm the only one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (17/9/17)

Interesting @Scoob 

Menthol for the win - hehe

When I started - after moving from Twisp I got so hooked on VM's Choc Mint. I loved the chocolate and the light mint. I added a bit of VM coffee juice to it. I pretty much vaped that solidly for quite a while. Didn't want tobaccoes at that time - at all. 

Then I discovered fruity menthols and slowly discovered good tobaccoes. That's where I've been for most of my vaping since. Haven't been a dessert fan. 

And recently have started liking some dessert juices. It's as if I am now able to appreciate a wider range. @BumbleBee's milk tart was quite a surprise for me. And now am trying a few other dessert type juices. 

So not a 180 degree about turn like you but more of a widening over time. 

I think for me it's also been about learning what I like and trying things out. And being able to appreciate a particular juice even if it's not really my ideal flavour

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## zadiac (17/9/17)

Started with a Kayfun 3.1 and a tube mod and vaped desserts mostly. Little menthol here and there. Only started on tobacco flavors much much later. I now always have two or three tobacco flavors with two or three dessert flavors when I mix. Never without my tobacco flavors now. Still do menthol here and there, but not my main choice.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/9/17)

I have vaped menthols almost exclusively for nearly 4 years... and now I am vaping a few other profiles occasionally which I never did before...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Roodt (17/9/17)

In the beginning all i wanted was tobacco and coffee vapes. I hated any thing else. Now i have a diy frozen yogurt in one setup, watermelon ice in another and coffee and almond ice cream in another. 

Strange how we progress.

A month ago i was bluberry menthol only.

I reckon my wife is taking the piss with me, making all sorts of amazing new concoctions every week and then rotating my stash secretly so i am forced to try new things.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RichJB (17/9/17)

I was basically the opposite. I didn't mind menthol cigarettes although I didn't smoke them often. So, when I started vaping, I sought out some menthol juices and menthol was one of the first DIY concentrates I bought. I still haven't opened the bottle, heh. I don't add coolants to anything except cola vapes. I can take anything warm except Coke. 

I also find pure fruits thin and astringent and can't vape them for more than a few puffs. I've gone off tobaccos completely as they just taste dirty and hurt my chest. Instead, it's all about mouth feel and thickness for me. Bakeries, creams, desserts, custards are pretty much the only profiles I vape now. I don't mind fruit in them as long as there is a ton of DAAP in there as well. Mouth feel ftw.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tanja (17/9/17)

RichJB said:


> I was basically the opposite. I didn't mind menthol cigarettes although I didn't smoke them often. So, when I started vaping, I sought out some menthol juices and menthol was one of the first DIY concentrates I bought. I still haven't opened the bottle, heh. I don't add coolants to anything except cola vapes. I can take anything warm except Coke.
> 
> I also find pure fruits thin and astringent and can't vape them for more than a few puffs. I've gone off tobaccos completely as they just taste dirty and hurt my chest. Instead, it's all about mouth feel and thickness for me. Bakeries, creams, desserts, custards are pretty much the only profiles I vape now. I don't mind fruit in them as long as there is a ton of DAAP in there as well. Mouth feel ftw.


I am 100% with you here!
Not too fond of fruity vapes... once in a while...
Don't do minty
Don't do tobacco

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (17/9/17)

Started on desserts, now only do tobacco's and fruity menthols. Tobacco's are the only thing I can vape all the time without getting that sickly sweet taste.

At one stage after about a year, I resorted to using unflavoured NIC base for about two months, it was really a good alternative for me at the time.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (17/9/17)

Alex said:


> Started on desserts, now only do tobacco's and fruity menthols. Tobacco's are the only thing I can vape all the time without getting that sickly sweet taste.
> 
> At one stage after about a year, I resorted to using unflavoured NIC base for about two months, it was really a good alternative for me at the time.



I remember that unflavoured phase @Alex
I think it was also @Gazzacpt that regularly vaped unflavoured.

I was intrigued. So i got it and vaped 30mls and reviewed it! Lol

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## johan (17/9/17)

Started off with mainly tobacco, moved to desert flavors and then majority of the time (and to this day): flavorless 80% of the time, 15% menthol fruits and 5% tobacco.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver (17/9/17)

johan said:


> Started off with mainly tobacco, moved to desert flavors and then majority of the time (and to this day): flavorless 80% of the time, 15% menthol fruits and 5% tobacco.



Wow, tobacco only 5% !
Interesting @johan

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan (17/9/17)

Silver said:


> Wow, tobacco only 5% !
> Interesting @johan



15% alcohol : 5 % H2O

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Huffapuff (18/9/17)

I started off with tobaccos in an attempt to simulate smoking as much as possible so I'd quit cigarettes. Then as I got into DIY it just exploded! Now I bounce around from one flavour profile to the next going through phases where I want fruits then creams then desserts then tobaccos etc.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GerritVisagie (18/9/17)

Wow, cool thread.
I started out on desserts. 
Debbie does Donuts was all I vaped for quite a while. 
Then, by accident I bought a bottle of Good boy, and loved it. So it was RY4 based tobaccos and desserts for me. 
I absolutely HATED fruity vapes, and Menthols. 
Enter @BumbleBee with a freebie of Kiwichi alongside my mech pro box. 
And BOOM, now I always have my bbox with either XXX, Panama, or some or other DIY fruity-menthol concoction. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta (18/9/17)

I started off on fruity menthols and I'm still mostly there, with the occasional pudding or something else.

My biggest change has been from a year and a half of strictly MTL vaping, and all of a sudden I'm carrying around my Banshee and Cthulhu RDA everywhere, with my high-build-low-watt RTA setups getting left behind a lot!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Gazzacpt (25/9/17)

Silver said:


> I remember that unflavoured phase @Alex
> I think it was also @Gazzacpt that regularly vaped unflavoured.
> 
> I was intrigued. So i got it and vaped 30mls and reviewed it! Lol


I still vape unflavored at least 50% of the time.

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## antonherbst (25/9/17)

I am alot more broke now than before i started vaping.. But i am off hookah now for over a year and its wonderful to have taste back and be able to jog now on a regular basis. As for flavors i started out with pure fruits and now more into menthol fruits. Oh and just i an now more broke than before.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (25/9/17)

When I started vaping I used only tobacco for a couple of weeks. For me it didn't taste close to smoking stinkies, so I moved on to mainly fruity flavours. Although I didn't touch another stinky from day one, I think the move away from tobacco flavours was my way of proving to myself that I had given up cigarettes forever. I think that it represented a total break with my smoking past.

I now only DIY and make mostly fruits, some menthol, and now and again the odd dessert. Never tobacco. 

I am resigned to the fact that my ability to appreciate complex flavours and tastes is somewhat limited. The concept of "top notes" and "a hint of grape grown on the northern slopes" is totally foreign to me. The best I can hope for is something like....it tastes like the grapes that I like ...or... I don't particularly like this particular grape flavor. 

I don't view this handicap as a curse, but see it as a bit of a blessing. It means that I like 90% of the juices I make, and don't have to chase the perfect juice. 

An article in "Scientific American " states that ..."Although the percentages vary around the world and with different populations of people, around 25 to 30 percent of people are thought to be supertasters, 40 to 50 percent average tasters, and 25 to 30 percent non-tasters".

I guess I fall somewhere in the average tasters group.

I must admit that the Skyline and Hadaly have definitely improved the taste/flavor of juice for me.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mida Khan (25/9/17)

Started with tobacco flavours, moved to desserts and now really a beverage fan like coffee, sodas, smoothies, frappes. But can't settle on an Adv, always chopping and changing!


----------



## shabbar (25/9/17)

5 years later and still haven't found my adv. 

Started off with menthols then to desserts , just recently I've been vaping cool fruits.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------

